# razorsedge bloodline



## martymcfly160 (Jan 23, 2008)

aight i have had a razorsedge pit for about 5 years and i have another one thats 4 years i learned alot about this blood line and i love it i just wanna learn more i know about all the legends like

cairo
throwing knuckles
diamond
ro
short shot

and so on

so anyone else like razorsedge?


----------



## SouthKakBully (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah, I got a 8 month old Razors Edge pup. I know a few breeders that breed RE dogs. Purple Rose O' Cairo is dead, Shortshot is owned by True Tank Kennels, Throwing Knuckles is still alive, but he's gettin' pretty old, and Lil' Ro is a direct Cairo son who has produced great dogs like Suarez Bull's The Samurai Paco.

History of Razors Edge Bloodline -http://www.riospitbull.com/blue_bloodlines.htm


----------



## BIGDOG9o3 (Feb 8, 2008)

Anyone have any pictures of Rodney's Clyde Bingley.


----------



## woody d (Feb 7, 2008)

knuckles is primarily white w/patches? right?
if so, i do like that dog.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*anyone like RE*

Hey Marty, there are a lots of good dogmen (and women) here you know there lines. Do a search on this site and you'll find out tons.

Yeah I am a RE fan myself.



martymcfly160 said:


> aight i have had a razorsedge pit for about 5 years and i have another one thats 4 years i learned alot about this blood line and i love it i just wanna learn more i know about all the legends like
> 
> cairo
> throwing knuckles
> ...


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

razors edge is an Ambully bloodline. I love gotti and greayline more but i do like razors edge it is one of my top favs. I don't own any edge blood dogs i only own gaff camelot dagger gotti and greyline bullies but I also own 2 pits that bloodlines are jeep and gator. Post up some pics of you dog would love to see him


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Purple rose is a Gorgeous bully. He is in my Mae's pedigree. She has RE and bully in her back ground, but she is some how not bully at all.

Purple Rose O' Cairo










Throwin Knuckles









Short Shot







v


----------



## The Diesel (Oct 23, 2007)

bluefamily said:


> Hey Marty, *there are a lots of good dogmen (and women) here *you know there lines. Do a search on this site and you'll find out tons.
> 
> Yeah I am a RE fan myself.


Hopefully you are wrong.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I don't think bluefamily meant it like it sounds. LOL


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks for clearing that up for me Buz, I didn't know I implied offensiveness. i just wanted to brag on all of you that know so much and acknowledge the information that is already here. I guess spell check would help too. :hammer: Thanks.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

No, no. You did not say anything offensive. The term "dogman" is usually associated with people who keep game dogs for matching. It just sounded like the site was full of dogfighters. lol No big deal.:roll:


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*learning*

See why this a good educational place? Thanks again.


----------



## game_bred (Jan 3, 2008)

im not putting down any dogs,but i honestly do not favor any show bloodlines,because thats not what the pitbbull was bred for.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Thats understandable


----------



## strongman_atlas (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey Not Downing The Line Or Nothing, But I've Heard They Were Crossed With Mastiffs To Make Them Larger. I Read It Somewhere Online And Was Told By Fellow Apbt Lovers. That Aside, My Brother An I Just Picked Up Two Pups. Mine Cordeiro/red Devil/old Fam Red And His Razors Edge/watchdog... His Pup Is Lively Yet He's Very Well Behaved. Anyways, I Heard That. Maybe Someone Can Find Info On That To See If It's True.


----------



## spaceghost (Feb 2, 2008)

look at #6
http://www.game-dog.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22625&highlight=gotti


----------



## SouthKakBully (Jul 23, 2007)

spaceghost said:


> look at #6
> http://www.game-dog.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22625&highlight=gotti


That picture in post #6 is deceiving, because if you've seen Gotti in person or other pics he looks nothing like an English Bulldog and is much taller than an EB. I know for a fact that more bulldog blood was added to Gottiline, because a lot of his so called "offspring" doesn't look anything like him. A lot of paper hanging is going on in Gottiline. As far as Razors Edge goes, they started out as an APBT/AmStaff cross, some look just like large AmStaffs w/ wider chests and blockier heads & muzzles, and the some are more extreme. More bulldog (breed not specified) blood was added to create a bullier look. Some individuals more bullier than others. Out of all the bully bloodlines, RE is probably the closest to the modern day AmStaff.

Here's a pic of a Razors Edge female (CH. Cali Causin a Ruckus)


----------



## strongman_atlas (Feb 17, 2008)

JUST GOT ME ONE... His name is Legend!!!

LEGEND









LEGEND'S DADDY
CYNDERBLOKK'S BLOKK


----------



## wittypits (Apr 6, 2008)

*list*

Is there a list out there somewhere with all APBT bloodlines..... There seem to be so many we would love to know about all of them and their orgin.


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

strongman_atlas said:


> JUST GOT ME ONE... His name is Legend!!!
> 
> LEGEND
> 
> ...


ledgend's daddy is a very good looking dog.


----------



## d0ggmann (Apr 26, 2008)

martymcfly160 said:


> aight i have had a razorsedge pit for about 5 years and i have another one thats 4 years i learned alot about this blood line and i love it i just wanna learn more i know about all the legends like
> 
> cairo
> throwing knuckles
> ...


i like them /but what other paper can u get them under. just A/Q


----------



## d0ggmann (Apr 26, 2008)

*A Good Thing*

:goodpost:


strongman_atlas said:


> JUST GOT ME ONE... His name is Legend!!!
> 
> LEGEND
> 
> ...


LIKE YOUR MANEATER


----------



## d0ggmann (Apr 26, 2008)

SouthKakBully said:


> That picture in post #6 is deceiving, because if you've seen Gotti in person or other pics he looks nothing like an English Bulldog and is much taller than an EB. I know for a fact that more bulldog blood was added to Gottiline, because a lot of his so called "offspring" doesn't look anything like him. A lot of paper hanging is going on in Gottiline. As far as Razors Edge goes, they started out as an APBT/AmStaff cross, some look just like large AmStaffs w/ wider chests and blockier heads & muzzles, and the some are more extreme. More bulldog (breed not specified) blood was added to create a bullier look. Some individuals more bullier than others. Out of all the bully bloodlines, RE is probably the closest to the modern day AmStaff.
> 
> Here's a pic of a Razors Edge female (CH. Cali Causin a Ruckus)


NICE PUP U HAVE:hug:


----------



## strongman_atlas (Feb 17, 2008)

d0ggmann said:


> i like them /but what other paper can u get them under. just A/Q


What do you mean what other paper can you get under? You mean registeries? You can register them as American Bullies (Bully Breed APBT) with the ABKC (American Bully Kennel Club).


----------



## ARK_Kennel (Jun 5, 2008)

This is my Cairo son. ( Cairo and Trixie )


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I have Rain who is RE/GOTTI.... I noticed in that link you posted that someone stated that they should be marked as BANDOGS!! I seriously do not believe that, does anyone else?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

MetalGirl30 said:


> I have Rain who is RE/GOTTI.... I noticed in that link you posted that someone stated that they should be marked as BANDOGS!! I seriously do not believe that, does anyone else?


This thread went into that subject in the beginning. 
http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbullforums/bloodline-discussion/5112-views-mixed-dogs-reg-pits.html


----------



## ARK_Kennel (Jun 5, 2008)

Hummm.... My picture is here?


----------



## losdog (Aug 28, 2008)

I thought it was just me but none of the new gottilne dogs look like gotti I thought I was trippin


----------

